# Obsession with tennis balls 🎾



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Like many other dogs, our V is obsessed with balls. She loves a good game of fetch, but I prefer not to play it too often. She remembers where we’ve locked up her tennis balls and will demand playtime by whining and sitting next to the the door / closet / bag etc. 

If I take a ball on a walk, she behaves like an addict. She can only focus on where I keep the ball, she stays close to me waiting for me to take it out and she doesn’t sniff around, doesn’t poop or pee, doesn’t enjoy the surroundings. It’s not fun to walk her when we take a ball. So we only play fetch on a field, and return home after. If we play fetch at all. 

But here’s my problem: if we encounter a dog owner that brings a ball or even carries a ‘throwstick’ she is lost. She wil jump up (high!) to that person, she will try to take the ball, or she just joins the game of fetch (and since V’s are ridiculously fast, always gets the ball first). She doesn’t steel the ball and runs off, she’ll bring it back to the person. But usually the other person will grab the ball and if I’m really out of luck, tries to move away or hold it high in the air. Fred is very well trained to sit and drop it, and she will if anyone asks her. I always try to ask the owner not to move, and ask her to sit so I can grab her and leash her, but the owners rarely do, instead they make the game even more fun by holding the ball high. 

Normally Fred is glued to me, but when there is a ball, she will not recall. I can walk back to the car, and the other person will have a new dog. Unless I bring my own ball.. But then again, bringing our own ball means that we cannot have a relaxing walk. 

I have tried putting her back on checkcord for a while, I have tried e-collar (though illegal to use here so I’m a little hesitant), and I have tried all sorts of treats. Nothing works except bringing another ball. Even the e-collar does not snap her out of her focus. 

I’ve read that the obsession might decrease if we play fetch every day on a set time, but I’m reluctant to do this. I don’t like her state of mind while playing fetch, and I don’t like the impact on her bones. I’ve tried to keep it to a minimum during the past 1,5 years. 

I’ve also read that dogs loose interest in toys if you leave them lying around so I was thinking to try and bring a tennis ball in the house and on walks by default might make her less obsessed. Haven’t tried it yet.

Anyone else here with the same issues? Did you manage to solve it?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I know that there are differing philosophies with how to use the game of fetch.
Folks that train for hunting are afraid of the dogs getting stale, and won't retrieve a bird after the shot, and will only retrieve a tennis ball, or the toy they were trained to.
Then there is the philosphy that if you use the game of fetch to tire out the dog, it will become bored and now you've lost the game as a tool.
Somewhere in the middle of this is reality, and it is dependent on each individual dog.
You have two things working for you in your favor.
Firstly, she loves the game, and has learned that you like it also and is trying to please you.
Secondly, she brings it back, and this is very important. She doesn't run off, or play "keep away with it", which can be incredibly annoying and frustrating. Believe me..
You are going to have to hide those balls going out the door. I have two Mini Coopers and a Truck and Finn knows exactly which set is the truck by the different noise it makes. I keep all of his gear in the truck, except my vest that has his hunt collar and bell. If he hears that bell, he goes bananas. Fred is the same .You have her tennis balls, and she knows it, and she is anticipating fun. Just like Finn does,and just like Pavlov's dog did.
I would use that tennis ball to train her. Fetch is more than a game, and a lot of dogs don't really do it right. Including mine.
You give her a few tosses to get her nervous energy out of the way and let her prance around a bit, but once the "game" becomes the lesson, there are rules.

The "fetch" starts with the "stay" command. The dog stays while you toss the ball.
The command to "fetch" is given, and the dog runs to the ball and picks it up.
The dog returns to the owner, and waits for the signal to "give". They shouldn't be dropping it waiting for the next toss, or a treat. If you want Fred to sit prior to the give, that is entirely up to you.
The dog "gives" the ball to the handler.
The process it repeated.
Now in between some of this, there is nothing wrong with you changing position. After the "stay", move off and toss the ball. Fred should still be in the "stay", and then you command her from another point, not near her to "fetch". After the fetch, command her to stay and move to a third position and command the come, and then the give.
You also toss two tennis balls at the same time. Fred retrieves one, to hand which should be the first one to hit the ground, or the closest. She will have "marked" the second and then is commanded to fetch the second, and retrieve to hand.
Mix up the objects. A tennis ball, and Lacrosse ball, training dummies, whatever happens to be at hand.
When you get bored with this, move "the game" it into the water.
Have fun with her. Take her strong retrieval instinct ,and desire to please, and use it to your advantage. She'll let you know when she's tired of the game and it's time to back it down.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hunter has a tennis ball obsession. The tennis balls are put up, and I may bring one out once or twice a week. Do a few throws with rules in place, and then it goes back to being put up. 
if they are out all the time, he only thinks about tennis balls. Doing it this way, he really doesn’t seem to think about them as much anymore, unless I get one out. Then he’s happy and excited to see them. So now it’s a controlled up obsession.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

gunnr said:


> I know that there are differing philosophies with how to use the game of fetch.
> Folks that train for hunting are afraid of the dogs getting stale, and won't retrieve a bird after the shot, and will only retrieve a tennis ball, or the toy they were trained to.
> Then there is the philosphy that if you use the game of fetch to tire out the dog, it will become bored and now you've lost the game as a tool.
> Somewhere in the middle of this is reality, and it is dependent on each individual dog.
> ...


Great insight! We took a basic course for hunting a few months ago, so everything you explained makes sense. I’ll still have to hold her leash for her to stay (she’s too hyped). This is a great idea to keep training her on the basics (even sitting while giving) and some self-control, even better since we’ve been over the basics in our course. I just didn’t think of combining those two experiences. Thanks @gunnr


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

texasred said:


> Hunter has a tennis ball obsession. The tennis balls are put up, and I may bring one out once or twice a week. Do a few throws with rules in place, and then it goes back to being put up.
> if they are out all the time, he only thinks about tennis balls. Doing it this way, he really doesn’t seem to think about them as much anymore, unless I get one out. Then he’s happy and excited to see them. So now it’s a controlled up obsession.


Fred remembers where I put the balls and will ask me to follow her to the door / closet that leads to the balls. Once in front of the door, she’ll make happy and funny noises hoping I understand her demands (which I do, but I’ll tell her ‘no’). Once she realizes the balls are not coming out, she’ll grab another toy and we play with that. She will never forget where I’ve put them away, these dogs are ridiculously smart.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hunter knows exactly where they are kept. He had to learn demanding the tennis ball ( when put up), did not work. Just as leaping around barking, or dropping it close to me, does not get me to throw it. He has to sit before I will throw it. And I will not pick it up from the ground.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ellie's friend Raina (a female V) is completely obsessed with tennis balls. Ellie can really care less and has only ever been mildly amused with playing ball fetch, she looses interest quickly and would rather hunt around for stuff in the woods. The hilarious thing is on our occasional hikes together, Raina will come out of the woods with found a tennis ball in her mouth. I believe when she is stalking in the woods, she is looking for balls and not prey lol. Ellie at some point will get that ball, then strut around Raina teasing her , as if she knows how OCD she is with the ball. Ellie will antagonize Raina by putting it down, then quickly snatching it back up before Raina can get it. Ellie can be a real "B".

My prior dog was super obsessed with any kind of ball. It seems with some dogs, they imprint all their prey drive into balls when one is around. I don't know of any cures for this obsession, I can imagine it being difficult but not impossible to condition around it.


----------

